# Long range 926 yard pistol kill video



## sixgunner (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is a link to my 926 yard shot antelope kill. It was recorded by a camera crew that was hunting with the same outfitter I did. I don't recommend this to anyone without the proper equipment and the required amount of practice.


----------



## larrypeters83 (Jul 8, 2011)

there is a good bit of skill, and high quality level of equipment that goes into something like that. but there is also a good bit of luck too. 

but ill be the first to say, good job!!!!!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hes prob made that shot at the range hundreds of time.  Not to mention todays ballistic calculators.  There is some experience required to dope the wind.  Sorry bud.  No luck involved in that one.


----------



## ben300win (Jul 8, 2011)

What caliber pistol?


----------



## sixgunner (Jul 8, 2011)

7mm SAUM


----------



## chainshaw (Jul 8, 2011)

ben300win said:


> What caliber pistol?



7mm SAUM


----------



## CAL (Jul 8, 2011)

Call it a pistol if one wants too.Looks like a short rifle with a pistol grip on it to me.No doubt skill was involved but some luck was too.Like someone said,no telling how much practice was involved.From the video one can tell how excited the shooter was.Tells me he was about as surprised as the antelope was.Was definitely a good shot anyway,bet there are few that do it.Not me anyway.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 8, 2011)

nice shot...how long is that barrel ?


----------



## sixgunner (Jul 8, 2011)

18" barrel plus brake. Needed it that long for the velocity


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Hes prob made that shot at the range hundreds of time.  Not to mention todays ballistic calculators.  There is some experience required to dope the wind.  Sorry bud.  No luck involved in that one.


Lots of luck involved in that one. You can practice shots that long but when an animal is that far away luck must be on your side. An animal can walk clear of that shot in the second it took the bullet to get there. Took alot of skill for luck to even be a factor. Good shot.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 8, 2011)

Good shot sixgunner.

One thing though.  If you post a video, please make sure that it is embedded as per the rules.  Unfortunately, I have had to remove the link.

If you need help with embedding the vid, just let me know.


----------



## smessler34 (Jul 8, 2011)

i did the math!! at 24yards he would have missed 6 foot high and 4 yards to the right!! ill stick to mt bow!! lol jk.....great shot brother


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 9, 2011)

ejs1980 said:


> Lots of luck involved in that one. You can practice shots that long but when an animal is that far away luck must be on your side. An animal can walk clear of that shot in the second it took the bullet to get there. Took alot of skill for luck to even be a factor. Good shot.



Given the animal has to be still, thats the only luck involved in that.  If you observe the animal and kinda think ahead about what its going to do, you can get a good idea of when to take the shot.  Not much luck involved.  Have you ever shot 1000yds?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd rather have one at 9yds myself.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 9, 2011)

sixgunner said:


> Here is a link to my 926 yard shot antelope kill. It was recorded by a camera crew that was hunting with the same outfitter I did. I don't recommend this to anyone without the proper equipment and the required amount of practice.



Whoa, that was a great job your over half a mile shot.  Since my 1st general search brought up a different one, I did a more specific web search including yardage just now to find the video so let's go ahead & embed it.  Sixgunner, if this is not the correct one, let me know so I can change it or make a post about it being wrong or have HandgunHTR remove it if I don't get to it fast enough.  

The video describes your weapon reporting it was using a Leupold 6.5x20 rifle scope.  



"926 yard kill shot with a long range pistol in Wyoming. Incredible shot."

<object width="640" height="510"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/N6mcFTVH9-g?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/N6mcFTVH9-g?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="510" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object> 

Jul 7, 2011

Uses his specialty long range pistol to take out an antelope doe at 926 yards at Battle Pass Outfitters in Saratoga, Wyoming. Watch carefully as the target is very subtle, to the left of the more obvious doe that runs after the target drops.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice....


----------



## sixgunner (Jul 9, 2011)

Thats the right one but  I don't know how to embed it. Someone please help.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 9, 2011)

To add to the entertainment, here's another long-range antelope "speed-goat" pistol hunt in Wyoming.  This was the 1st one I watched when doing my 1st general web search above. It stated the hunter is using a 6.5-284 caliber pistol which looks very similar to the weapon used in the previous video above.



"Handgun Hunting Antelope with a Long-Range Specialty Pistol"

<object width="640" height="510"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/GEfsnEp8jGk?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/GEfsnEp8jGk?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="510" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Nov 28, 2009

Hunter's Eye Video introduces you to Long-Range Handgun Hunting with a Specialty Pistol


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 9, 2011)

sixgunner said:


> Thats the right one but  I don't know how to embed it. Someone please help.



Instructions to embed videos are at the top of several of the forum sections in a "Sticky" discussion thread. 

For example, briefly with a Youtube video, just below the video window you click on the "Share" button, and then just below that click on the "Embed" button.  The embed html code is usually already highlighted in a smaller window, but if it is not highlighted then swipe over it with your mouse with a click & hold manuever.  To copy the highlighted area, you can either press 2 keys at the same time, <CTRL>+<c> to copy it, or click your right mouse button for a popup menu & select "copy".  To paste it on the forum in post you can press <CTRL>+<v>, or click your right mouse button for a popup menu & select "paste" for the embed html code lines of text to be copied into the window where your mouse is.  When you click on the "Submit Reply" button to post it, the embed html code is converted to a video window for that specific URL web link.  







Hope that helps.  There's also Youtube instructional tutorial videos you can watch on how to embed videos, too.  Good luck. 

Just found an embed video tutorial I'll embed below:  


"Embedding YouTube Videos"

<object width="640" height="510"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/ZnehCBoYLbc?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/ZnehCBoYLbc?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="510" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object> 

327,894 Views 



Since the web link of the video was removed since it was not embedded, I was going to suggest you practice & try embedding your video in the 1st original post that you can EDIT but you already did with good success.  Congrats.


----------



## sixgunner (Jul 9, 2011)

Hopefully I embedded the video correctly. The gentleman in the other video is Ernie Bishop of Gillette Wy. I have been going up to WV for several years shooting groundhogs with single shot pistols and have been interested in getting into some long range shooting.  I called and talked to him several times and he got me started in the right direction.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 9, 2011)

sixgunner said:


> Hopefully I embedded the video correctly. The gentleman in the other video is Ernie Bishop of Gillette Wy. I have been going up to WV for several years shooting groundhogs with single shot pistols and have been interested in getting into some long range shooting.  I called and talked to him several times and he got me started in the right direction.



As long as the video appears when you post it then it is always correct at that point.  Before you copy the embed html code, there are settings or options below it you can change to make it like you want it to be which includes making the size of the video window larger, etc.  They use to have a border frame color around the video window you can change up thru last year.  

I've noticed in the last several months that when I 1st clicked on the "Post Reply" button instead of the "Quick Post Reply" button & window at the bottom to start the forum post & copied the embed code, when I clicked "Submit Reply" there was always a problem with the video not appearing  so I had to click "Edit" & "Save" to get the video to appear embedded so it could be played by forum members.  Maybe the forum "Powered by vBulletin" application program needs a new software fix or patch or update to be more compatible with any Youtube embed updates.  At least if this problem arises for you or others, this is the solution above to make it work.

Sounds like you've had lots of good practice, experience, & advice up in Wyoming.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 10, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Given the animal has to be still, thats the only luck involved in that.  If you observe the animal and kinda think ahead about what its going to do, you can get a good idea of when to take the shot.  Not much luck involved.  Have you ever shot 1000yds?



No never shot 1000 yds. Shot 500 a good bit in silhouette shooting. Would be nice to have a range that length nearby. I have no doubt in his ability or his firearm. There are just too many factors that can't be controlled for me to say luck wasn't a factor. Wind speed and direction can vary greatly at that distance. Even if he does everything perfect that's a 80 percent shot at best. Still a great shot with a handgun or rifle.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 12, 2011)

very impressive shot, the longest I've seen, but I believe that kind of long range shooting is best reserved for targets, not live animals, the odds of wounding are just too high.


----------



## deadend (Jul 12, 2011)

Gadget said:


> very impressive shot, the longest I've seen, but I believe that kind of long range shooting is best reserved for targets, not live animals, the odds of wounding are just too high.



I fully believe that typical yahoos wailing away with their .30/30's and 770's with see through mounts and 25$ scopes at 50 yards wound 100x more animals than LR shooters.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 12, 2011)

deadend said:


> I fully believe that typical yahoos wailing away with their .30/30's and 770's with see through mounts and 25$ scopes at 50 yards wound 100x more animals than LR shooters.



That's like saying there are more traffic accidents on the highways than on a typical sunday afternoon Nascar race.

Wait a minute...


----------



## nickE10mm (Jul 19, 2011)

larrypeters83 said:


> there is a good bit of skill, and high quality level of equipment that goes into something like that. but there is also a good bit of luck too.
> 
> but ill be the first to say, good job!!!!!



I couldn't have said it better.  

Good job, though!


----------



## Knotwild (Jul 19, 2011)

That was one great shot, but it was with a sawed off rifle, not a pistol.


----------

